

The Google Puzzle - tianshuo
http://www.thegooglepuzzle.com/

======
th
I don't understand the benefit of using separate windows for this type of
media. Wouldn't layered DOM elements be easier and less annoying? Do the
windows add to the wow factor somehow?

A similar Google-made product: <http://www.thewildernessdowntown.com/>

~~~
kakuri
Clearly Google's single usability expert was too busy to be involved in this
project.

------
sondh
I got to the final cube and then I cheated (searched for the phrase), read
several links and went to that-website but it just redirects me back to
thegooglepuzzle.com, anybody else confirms this behavior? I think they
disabled the game somehow...

~~~
fjarlq
The final puzzle is broken if you block third-party cookies. Weak.

------
Newky
On ubuntu linux running chrome 11.0, I get the following message at the splash
screen:

"We're sorry, but the Google Puzzle was designed with the browser Google
Chrome in mind. As a result, it may not work properly in your current browser"

------
pbhjpbhj
Blimey they're not wrong when they say it'll open some pop-up windows. By the
13th window and no sign that it was going to show me anything I decided I
didn't need to carry on playing ...

------
gwillen
First puzzle seems broken for me in Chrome for Mac 13.0.782.220.

------
apoorvnarang
[http://mytechknowledge.com/google/the-google-puzzle-full-
ans...](http://mytechknowledge.com/google/the-google-puzzle-full-answers-and-
solutions/)

------
bobf
Chrome (15.0.874.15-dev) completely crashes when I overlay the shape over the
Rubix cube on the (presumably last?) puzzle.

~~~
sthlm
For me it just closed all but the original window and it says "This is the
final hint". Not sure what I'm supposed to do now.

------
product50
Stuck at 4th puzzle! Please give me a hint. It is so frustrating..

~~~
lawlypop
Read what it says once you make the letters 5x5

------
shotgun
I really wish I owned a rubik's cube right now.

------
swatthatfly
can anybody explain what this is, since it looks like they only support 1
(ONE) browser?

------
aquarius070287
i m stuck at 5th puzzle ..WTF

~~~
ssharp
Look at the calendar name and events for hints. You need to figure out whose
calendar it is.

------
recoiledsnake
"Can be viewed only with the Chrome browser".

Are we back to the "Best viewed with Internet Explorer" days? Does the
functionality really need Chrome?

~~~
Wickk
"We're sorry, but The Google Puzzle was designed with the browser Google
Chrome in mind. As a result, it MAY not work in your current browser."

And below that:

"-> Enter Anyway"

~~~
raphman
... which is not clickable in Opera, however.

~~~
javert
Or Firefox (old version, though).

